# Neat Navionics Info



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey guys I had the chance to talk to a rep from navionics at the FLW Rayovac on the James and figured some of the info I learned would be helpful to people on here. One if you have a competitor chip you can buy just the update card and use the competitor chip to active it.... Kind of like a reward to switch. Also they now also have depth readings over 1000 foot contours if any of you use a chip off shore... They are also doing 1 foot contours with the SonarCharts now as well. If you have an older chip might want to look into it.


----------

